# Toolbox and random tool repair questions



## wachuko (Oct 12, 2021)

Could not find a section specific to toolboxes... If I missed it, moderator, please move this thread.

Kennedy toolbox that I got with the lathe.  Started to clean it.  You can see my first attempt at cleaning one of the latches.







While cleaning, I removed the bottom mat... turned out to be some sign that was cut to use as the bottom cover of the drawers... Flipped those and saw this...




All the drawers were empty, except for this one.  Mix of Starrett and Lufkin tools...




So first question: 

1. How do I remove the drawers??  There is no clip on the side like in some of the videos...   EDIT - Never mind, looks like I need to find a thin flat long blade to slide inside the track to slide those out... will search for something that would fit in there...




Next...

2. Where can I get one of those bow springs to fix this divider?  It is a Lufkin...




The tools cleaned up rather well...




These two dividers are Starrett... the rest of the tools are Lufkin...





And the next question:

3. What tool is this??


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 12, 2021)

No. 3. loosten the knurled nut, remove the spacer, insert an ID mike (tubular, no handle. )  Use to reach inside hole to be miked.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 12, 2021)

T Bredehoft said:


> No. 3. loosten the knurled nut, remove the spacer, insert an ID mike (tubular, no handle. )  Use to reach inside hole to be miked.


Thank you!


----------



## benmychree (Oct 12, 2021)

Bow spring?  Buy a caliper just like it and throw the broken one away.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 12, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Bow spring?  Buy a caliper just like it and throw the broken one away.



Was trying to see if it could be saved...


----------



## benmychree (Oct 12, 2021)

Repair would be highly unlikely to work/survive, welding not really possible and hardly worth the trouble, calipers come cheap on EB.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 12, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Repair would be highly unlikely to work/survive, welding not really possible and hardly worth the trouble, calipers come cheap on EB.


Yeah, welding it is not an option... that is why I was trying to see if those bow springs were available...  Same divider in eBay is around 40.00...

Oh well...


----------



## benmychree (Oct 12, 2021)

Patience is a virtue on EB I have seen lots of things listed for big money, if you watch over time, you'll find a cheaper one, personally, I thing about $15 is the most that a caliper is worth.  They are out there by the hundreds.  You can sign up to watch for certain items/manufacturers and they will send you notices on newly listed items that fit your description.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 12, 2021)

Okay, I will do that.  Thanks


----------



## MikeInOr (Oct 12, 2021)

I think you might have misunderstood, or maybe I did.  Buy one just like it, take the spring off the cheap one and put it on the Starrett one, then throw the remains of the cheap one away.

OR

Make your own replacement spring.


----------



## tq60 (Oct 12, 2021)

Take a screwdriver and lift the spring rail on the outside of the drawer and it slides out.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## wachuko (Oct 12, 2021)

MikeInOr said:


> I think you might have misunderstood, or maybe I did.  Buy one just like it, take the spring off the cheap one and put it on the Starrett one, then throw the remains of the cheap one away.
> 
> OR
> 
> Make your own replacement spring.


You are correct, I did not understand the initial comment… I get it now.

7.95 for a set of three cheap caliper/dividers (from Amazon) with a spring that will work.  Ordering that now.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 12, 2021)

tq60 said:


> Take a screwdriver and lift the spring rail on the outside of the drawer and it slides out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk



Not the setup that I have... I think that is what this video calls out... at 2:15






But mine is different... does not have that spring/clip on the rail...


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 12, 2021)

Keep the patina and use it for old tools


----------



## wachuko (Oct 12, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Keep the patina and use it for old tools



Looks like I will have to do that...

I did not wanted to touch the inside... top lid has the dates of all prior owners:










The drawers faces just need to be cleaned... But I wanted to refresh the outside.

Wanted the drawers out to clean and install some felt and avoid anything that I do on the outside to mess with the drawers...

But I can't get the darn drawers out...


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 12, 2021)

Go to antique stores, tools like that are very cheap as the market is flooded with them. Usually found in bins with many unrelated items. 
Pierre


----------



## wachuko (Oct 12, 2021)

Starting to get he drawers out... took two hacksaw blades... cut them narrower... Slide them all the way back in the track... and the drawer slides out without issues...


----------



## wachuko (Oct 12, 2021)

pdentrem said:


> Go to antique stores, tools like that are very cheap as the market is flooded with them. Usually found in bins with many unrelated items.
> Pierre



I need to get out more


----------



## wachuko (Oct 12, 2021)

Drawers are out!!


----------



## ericc (Oct 13, 2021)

Wow, clever!  I didn't know how to do do this.  A great use for dead hacksaw blades.


----------



## yota (Oct 13, 2021)

I use the metal strips from an old file hanger (file cabinet).


----------



## wachuko (Oct 13, 2021)

yota said:


> I use the metal strips from an old file hanger (file cabinet).


That is what I first tried.  But the ones I have were too wide for this box…. …and not easy to make narrower.

Reason for modifying the saw blades as I did not have anything else that I could make work.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 14, 2021)

This followed me home


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Oct 14, 2021)

You must have rolled in something good!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## wachuko (Oct 14, 2021)

Ha!  I meant to post this in the What Did You Buy Today? thread...


----------



## Steve-F (Oct 14, 2021)

wachuko said:


> Was trying to see if it could be saved...


Just a shot in the dark, maybe modify one of those giant black spring clips for papers and shape it near to what it was??


----------



## wachuko (Oct 14, 2021)

Steve-F said:


> Just a shot in the dark, maybe modify one of those giant black spring clips for papers and shape it near to what it was??



There... fixed...  




The inexpensive calipers should be here tomorrow... One of the springs from those should do it.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 14, 2021)

Might as well document it here...  The second box, that I bought today, has the easy to remove clips... removing these drawers was a breeze.






Removed all to be able to take it outside to deal with the rusted areas... 

Took a soft grinder pad to it...




I will need to figure out what is the best way to fix that...






Cleaned the inside bottom section as well...




And applied a coat of wrinkled black paint to protect it while I fix the holes in the bottom...


----------



## wachuko (Oct 14, 2021)

Has anyone found a matching factory color for these boxes without having to pay 30.00+ (or 45 in Amazon! )for a can from Kennedy Manufacturing?

Looks like bronze brown... I have bronze gray (the stuff used for the screen room frames)... too gray... 

Will take one of the drawers with me to ACE Hardware and see if I can find something close to it...


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 14, 2021)

I didn't find any..
I opted to paint mine rustoleum brown... It looks great, and it was WAY cheaper.
I did pick up some (I think VH1) at the auto place for the crinkle, but I never applied it. I left it smooth... I'll use the black crinkle on something cool..


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 14, 2021)

btw, here's my restore of a 520. I thought I had posted it here years ago, I can't find it.


https://imgur.com/a/uRMCA


----------



## ericc (Oct 14, 2021)

wachuko said:


> There... fixed...
> ...
> 
> The inexpensive calipers should be here tomorrow... One of the springs from those should do it.


That should do the trick.  I used a piece of scrapped bandsaw blade for mine (bi-metal, grind the HSS teeth off).  The back is spring tempered, and will bend safely over a decent (3/8") radius.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 14, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> btw, here's my restore of a 520. I thought I had posted it here years ago, I can't find it.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/uRMCA



Very nice!!




I am on my way to Lowes... they have Krylon Hammered Brown or Cocoa Brown... going to give one of those a try.

I am just doing the outside... keeping the inside original...  I do need to install felt in the drawers of the older box...


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 14, 2021)

BTW, the liner I picked up was a self stick liner on Amazon for $18, it did almost 2 full boxes. I apparently missed a draw in one of my Kennedy's..
I have 3 uppers and 2 lowers. ones a 526 or 528... can't remember the number, the one with the draw for machinery's handbook.

One is a Craftsman 520, I replaced the trays with lining.. and that's one where I missed a draw.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 14, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> BTW, the liner I picked up was a self stick liner on Amazon for $18, it did almost 2 full boxes. I apparently missed a draw in one of my Kennedy's..
> I have 3 uppers and 2 lowers. ones a 526 or 528... can't remember the number, the one with the draw for machinery's handbook.
> 
> One is a Craftsman 520, I replaced the trays with lining.. and that's one where I missed a draw.


Any chance you have the link to that liner in your history of orders? And can share the link to it?

Wait, there is one that can fit the machinery’s handbook??

EDIT: Okay…has to be the 526.  Let me see if I can find a used one.  @woodchucker , If not too much trouble, mind sharing a photo of the handbook in the drawer?


----------



## wachuko (Oct 14, 2021)

This one?

Self Adhesive Velvet Flocking Liner for Jewelry Drawer Art Crafts DIY Project Coffee Color Velvet Fabric Peel and Stick Drawer Velvet Liner 17.7" x 78.7" https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08HKTVCLN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_JN381MZVD9YMMQENHPMX


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 14, 2021)

wachuko said:


> Any chance you have the link to that liner in your history of orders? And can share the link to it?
> 
> Wait, there is one that can fit the machinery’s handbook??
> 
> EDIT: Okay…has to be the 526.  Let me see if I can find a used one.  @woodchucker , If not too much trouble, mind sharing a photo of the handbook in the drawer?


i don't have the link, sorry, too many years.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 14, 2021)

wachuko said:


> This one?
> 
> Self Adhesive Velvet Flocking Liner for Jewelry Drawer Art Crafts DIY Project Coffee Color Velvet Fabric Peel and Stick Drawer Velvet Liner 17.7" x 78.7" https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08HKTVCLN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_JN381MZVD9YMMQENHPMX


definitely not it. this was quality stuff.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 14, 2021)

wachuko said:


> This one?
> 
> Self Adhesive Velvet Flocking Liner for Jewelry Drawer Art Crafts DIY Project Coffee Color Velvet Fabric Peel and Stick Drawer Velvet Liner 17.7" x 78.7" https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08HKTVCLN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_JN381MZVD9YMMQENHPMX


this is closer, but it doesn't have the self stick.


			https://www.amazon.com/Nancys-Tarnish-Inhibitor-Silverware-cabinets/dp/B001VAV94Y/ref=sr_1_27?dchild=1&keywords=silverware+liner&qid=1634256509&s=home-garden&sr=1-27


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 14, 2021)

nancy's might have been the vendor, looks like they have different colors, but no self adhesive.. I would ask the vendor.  The inhibitor seems to be doing a good job.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## wachuko (Oct 14, 2021)

That looks great!  Before asking for the photo I searched everywhere for one...  Not one photo to be found...  Only found this one and it was not the same toolbox:




I have to find one of those 526 toolboxes...  Without breaking the bank... 

Well... found one just now... 3 hour drive...  Waiting for the seller to respond.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 14, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> this is closer, but it doesn't have the self stick.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Nancys-Tarnish-Inhibitor-Silverware-cabinets/dp/B001VAV94Y/ref=sr_1_27?dchild=1&keywords=silverware+liner&qid=1634256509&s=home-garden&sr=1-27



Okay.  Thanks.  Found the brown one in Amazon but, like you mentioned, no adhesive backing...

Searched and found this one.  Will order a yard.

Adhesivebacked Anti-Tarnish Silver Cloth - Brown


----------



## wachuko (Oct 19, 2021)

I ended up ordering two yards of the adhesive backed anti-tarnish cloth in brown.  Arrived yesterday.  Now to ask my better half to cut it to size using her Cricut... 




And the calipers that arrived... the spring was huge!  Not something I can use with my caliper.  Will search for another cheap caliper with a smaller spring.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 19, 2021)

Cleaned the inside...




Removed the drawer's slides...




Cleaned again...




And painted all the inside with Rust Oleum Hammered Brown spray paint...




I will leave the inside of the top area untouched...




Now I can tape everything that I do not want to remove the paint from... use the grinding wheel to remove all the paint on the outside.  Not worth trying to save the front, sides, and bottom as there was a lot of damage on the paint on those areas... Then on to paint with Rust Oleum as well...

I will also leave the top of the lid as is as well, to avoid loosing the Kennedy logo.  It will be just the top as the bend towards the front needs to be painted...  

The rusted areas I filled with JB-Weld and now sanding and shaping that area to make it blend with the rest...


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 19, 2021)

You can take the lock out, there's a clip behind it, and it will make it easy to clean around it, and/or buff the lock if you are so inclined.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 19, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> You can take the lock out, there's a clip behind it, and it will make it easy to clean around it, and/or buff the lock if you are so inclined.



Did not know that.  Perfect.  I will remove it and polish/buff it.  Thank you!


----------



## wachuko (Oct 19, 2021)

Removed the lock... Thank you @woodchucker !










Too pitted to get a better finish... but at least it is clean...




Same with the latches...


----------



## wachuko (Oct 19, 2021)

And areas covered... will sand in the morning and get it ready for paint...


----------



## wachuko (Oct 20, 2021)

Also, found a 526 toolbox... probably paid too much for its condition, but everything else was way above 100.00... 

Paid 75.00 for it... will need a lot of TLC... glad I got the 2 yards of felt...










With this, I am done with searching for toolboxes...


----------



## ericc (Oct 20, 2021)

wachuko said:


> ...
> 
> And the calipers that arrived... the spring was huge!  Not something I can use with my caliper.  Will search for another cheap caliper with a smaller spring.


Here's my repair.  I stoned the teeth off the dull scrap bandsaw blade with a sharpening stone because I didn't want to throw sparks with my die grinder.  Left a shadow of a few teeth, but it was surprisingly fast.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 20, 2021)

Making it out of a bandsaw blade???!!  I can give that a try.  Thanks.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 20, 2021)

So paint applied on the second 520 toolbox.  The one that had perforations due to rust on the bottom.  






As mentioned, decided to leave the top original to keep the Kennedy logo... maybe not the best idea... oh well...




The bottom was very rough... but at least there are no chunks missing...


----------



## wachuko (Oct 20, 2021)

Side by side... The oldest one, will not be painting it.  Will keep it as it is right now.  Will only install new felt in the drawers...








The front cover has the middle insert to secure it in place if the top lid is open... that is not present on the old one...  Different pulls as well... I prefer the old style as it is easier to pull out.






And the obvious difference in the handles...


----------



## wachuko (Oct 22, 2021)

Fixed!


----------



## wachuko (Oct 25, 2021)

Last of the toolboxes arrived.  Will need lots of TLC... Thankfully, no rust holes.  Just surface rust.






The slides are the ones with the clips, so easy to remove.  New felt also needed all around.




Very happy that I can find a place for the handbook.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 25, 2021)

wachuko said:


> Also, found a 526 toolbox... probably paid too much for its condition, but everything else was way above 100.00...
> 
> Paid 75.00 for it... will need a lot of TLC... glad I got the 2 yards of felt...
> 
> ...


That's what you think 
Some of the guys here probably have upwards of 10 boxes.. a few 20 boxes..
There's never enough storage.. I think machinists are worse than woodworkers as far as the number of tools.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 25, 2021)

wachuko said:


> Yeah, welding it is not an option... that is why I was trying to see if those bow springs were available... Same divider in eBay is around 40.00...


I have 100 or so of these calipers . If you need something , let me know .


----------



## wachuko (Oct 25, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> That's what you think
> Some of the guys here probably have upwards of 10 boxes.. a few 20 boxes..
> There's never enough storage.. I think machinists are worse than woodworkers as far as the number of tools.


. Good to know!!  Then let me just say and any additional toolbox that I buy, cannot come thru my front door... it will have to be sneaked into the garage...

There is a certain CFO that would have an issue if she sees me dragging (her own words) another old carp when she is trying to trow away/get rid of our old carp...


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 25, 2021)

wachuko said:


> it will have to be sneaked into the garage...


Need any pointers on this subject ?


----------



## wachuko (Oct 25, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Need any pointers on this subject ?


_"Oh, that old thing??  That has been there for years!!"  LOL_


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 25, 2021)

wachuko said:


> . Good to know!!  Then let me just say and any additional toolbox that I buy, cannot come thru my front door... it will have to be sneaked into the garage...
> 
> There is a certain CFO that would have an issue if she sees me dragging (her own words) another old *carp *when she is trying to trow away/get rid of our old *carp*...


well, just don't bring home any more fish   make sure they are pristine toolboxes.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 25, 2021)

wachuko said:


> "Oh, that old thing?? That has been there for years!!" LOL


No one in my family would ever notice !  True story . The police knocked on my door years back . Explained that they caught some thieves down in Balto City who hit many houses on my street . Part of their agreement was they had to identify which houses they " hit " . They took stuff from my garage , I didn't know it and never missed whatever was gone . I told the cops to send them back for more .


----------



## wachuko (Nov 11, 2021)

Borrowed some tools from my wife…




Felt for the drawers of one toolbox done!!

One toolbox done…two more to go…


----------



## wachuko (Nov 11, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> BTW, the liner I picked up was a self stick liner on Amazon for $18, it did almost 2 full boxes. I apparently missed a draw in one of my Kennedy's..
> I have 3 uppers and 2 lowers. ones a 526 or 528... can't remember the number, the one with the draw for machinery's handbook.
> 
> One is a Craftsman 520, I replaced the trays with lining.. and that's one where I missed a draw.



Jeff, 

That suggestion of getting self-adhesive felt was great.  I can't imagine doing this by spraying adhesive and then installing the felt... So thank you again.


----------

